# CHICKASAWHATTEE WMA



## CORNFED500 (Sep 20, 2006)

WELL HAS ANYONE HAD ANY LUCK ON CHICKASAW, REALLY HAVE BEEN WANTING TO GET UP THERE


----------



## jklaus (Sep 20, 2006)

I have killed several deer every year .Not seeing as many now as I have in the past.


----------



## Southbow (Sep 20, 2006)

I missed a hog opening day about noon. Haven't seen but a couple of deer and that was when I was walking. All the creeks are dry, as in you can walk 1/4 mile down the creek channel and you may hit a puddle.

It's really hard to tell where their moving with it this dry. It's been raining frequently but the ground sucks it up and it's dry the next day. I've never seen it that dry out there.

I've seen plenty of Chestnut and White oak acorns on the trees, some persimmons are starting to drop. It should get better in the next two weeks.

The upside to the dryness is I haven't seen a cottonmouth in two months!

chris


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 2, 2006)

How are things looking?
Sue


----------



## Southbow (Oct 2, 2006)

Sue,
It's still mighty dry in the swamp. I found an area with some water oaks dropping pretty well. Put a friend there last Thursday afternoon and he saw 7 hogs and killed a small boar and a nice sow. The persimmon I was hunting looked good but it was a no show.

Saturday morning I decided to scout and look for a hog. Got close to hogs twice and found 3 Chestnut oaks and 3 persimmons in a cluster that were dropping and the deer and hogs were hitting really hard. These were the only Chestnut oaks I could find dropping. Can't wait to go back and hunt it this week. Also found a white oak starting to drop that I'm planning to put another friend on when I go back.

chris


----------



## Racor (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm going to head out there late next week for a hunt. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you for the updates! Sounds good!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 11, 2006)

_This is an excerpt from my 10/12 column, "The Outdoor Scene," which appears in The Citizen News this week. Hope it helps some of y'all. (I posted Randolph and Terrell Counties' data on their threads in the SGA forum.)
Sue_
     Deer processors and taxidermists are getting busy now, but they will really be putting in some hours in the weeks and months to come, with the approaching gun season....   Ronald Whiddon, of Whiddon’s Deer Processing in Leary, has already had several deer brought into his place, including a nice eight-pointer. Some of the deer he has received “used to” call Mitchell and Baker Counties home. I asked him if he had many hunters that harvested their deer from nearby Chickasawahatchee WMA, that is located in Calhoun County.  (It’s, unfortunately, too easy to forget that we have some good choice public hunting lands in our backdoor, besides all the quality places that are leased or owned by private landowners or timber companies.) He told me that he did see some, “Mainly those hunters are wanting the deer skinned and dressed, maybe quartered and placed in an ice chest.”  I have had  a lot of hunters ask about that WMA, wondering if they should hunt it.  “Getting familiar with it is important,” asserted Ronald.  “I know some hunters who always get deer.”  He added, that he, too, is looking forward to seeing all his “old friends” and making new ones in the upcoming season.


----------



## clluke (Oct 16, 2006)

yes  I went of there on sunday . hunted the morning but didn't see nothing .  I stop by some buddly camping  there. my buddly wife kill a nice eight point with a seventeen inch inside spread. On my way out ,I looked at the kill rocord counting 13 kill on sat and sun.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 17, 2006)

clluke said:


> yes  I went of there on sunday . hunted the morning but didn't see nothing ....  On my way out ,I looked at the kill rocord counting 13 kill on sat and sun.



Maybe there's a nice one out there with your name on it, waiting for you next time. Thanks for the update.
Sue


----------



## diamondback (Oct 20, 2006)

*chickasaw and mayhaw*

Me and my son hunted chich. and mayhaw this week ,alternating out every day.most of the deer that we saw at chick .were on swamp chestnuts that just started falling last week.the deer at mayhaw were on acorns and browse. we should have had several in the cooler now but because of the rain the first 3 days we had some misfires at deer less the 25 yards.most of the deer were saw and the shots heard were between 8:30 and 9:45.this is what we saw.
monday chick.-son missed a doe ,I missed a small buck.
tues.mayhaw-son misses 1 doe but gets one.
wens.chick.-son misses 2 bucks,I saw 5 hogs,no shot
thur,mayhaw-I get a doe
fri. chich,-niether saw anything.
this was our first time hunting with ML in the rain and aparrently they dont like it.I am glad to have a centerfire now.this weekend we are giving grand bay a try.let you know what goes on there if anything does.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks, DB! 
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 27, 2006)

Anybody hunt here opening weekend or planning this weekend?
Sue


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Oct 27, 2006)

Sue,
It is not open for hunting with guns until November the 8th.
It will then be open from November the 8th-11th. This is a sign in hunt. Then I believe two weeks later they will have a quota hunt. Then two weeks after that they will have another sign in hunt. Then in December they will have an adult child hunt. We are going to go on the first sign in hunt. We saw alot of deer on this hunt last year and a friend of mine killed a small spike and missed a large 6 pointer. All I saw was a bunch of does, and it was a buck only hunt. Maybe this year I will see some horns.

BLDH


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 27, 2006)

BLDH,
Thanks for the information!
Sue


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Nov 1, 2006)

Is anyone going on the sign in hunt next week (Nov. 8th-11th). We will have 5 people there next week. We will be staying at the camp area closest to Albany. We will be staying in tents for the most part, one of the guys will be bringing a large motor home with him. I will be in a 2001 Burgundy king cab S-10. If anyone on here is in this area feel  free to stop in and say hey.

Ronnie Williams
(aka) Big Lazer Deer Hunter


----------



## smoke (Nov 1, 2006)

ME AND A FRIEND WILL BE THERE ON THE 8TH THAT MORNING. WE HUNT THE DUNN LOT. WHAT PART DO YOU HUNT? WE WENT ON THE LAST DAY OF MUZZLELOADING SEASON DIDN'T SEE A DEER. ON THE WAY OUT CAME ACROSS A 4 FT TIMBER RATTLER THAT DIDN'T WANT TO MOVE. WE GAVE HIM PLENTY OF SPACE. MAYBE THE WEATHER WILL BE RIGHT AND THE DEER WILL BE MOVING. SURE AM LOOKING FOWARD TO GETTING OVER THERE!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 2, 2006)

You gents don't forget to let us know how you do, ok?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Nov 2, 2006)

Smoke,

We will be hunting close to the intersection of "J" on the WMA map.

Sue,

When we get back I will give a report as to how we did.

BLDH


----------



## diamondback (Nov 2, 2006)

*yep*

me and my son will be there wensday and thursday morning.


----------



## clluke (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll be going over there  8-10


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 3, 2006)

Great! Should have some interesting stories from all of you!
Sue


----------



## diamondback (Nov 9, 2006)

*hunt report*

we went wensday and thursday and the only thing we saw was 2 does wensday morning.heard about 10 shots wensday and about the 10 thursday but sounded like about 7 of those were the same guy.We checked 2 of the game sign out sheets and the only thing signed out at 12 today was a 4 point.Dont really know what the problem is other than the wind and the full moon.we saw deer both mornings on the way there between elmodel and chick. so guess thats when they were feeding.If I had it to do over think I would sleep late and hunt through midday.


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Nov 13, 2006)

*Hunt Report*

The weather was not as good as we had hoped, but all in all we had a good trip. There was four of us hunting. One of the group saw a total of six pigs (missing one)  and four does. One of the other guys was with the other guy when they saw the six pigs and he scored on a pig of about 40 pounds. He shot the pig on Wednesday afternoon, and on Thursday morning he killed a 6 pointer that would weigh about 140 pounds. The third guy in our group of four was not able to get to camp until Thursday night. He hunted Friday a saw one large doe. I was sick Wednesday morning and did not hunt until Wednesday afternoon. I hunted the rest of the week and did not see any deer. I did have one blow Thursday morning, but that was as close as I come to seeing a deer. We had a great time and just enjoyed getting away and hanging out with friends. I am already looking forward to next year.

BLDH


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 21, 2006)

_We had a great time and just enjoyed getting away and hanging out with friends. _

That's what a lot of it is about!
Sue


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 28, 2006)

well i hunted friday an got a 4 pt. an my brother got a sow bout 120 lbs. an it was still dry. only seen about 10 deer. 1 spike an several does will be back in the same spot on dec  8 an9


----------



## diamondback (Nov 28, 2006)

*?*

which friday did you get them?


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2006)

For those that deer hunt this WMA, what does the turkey population look like?  Do you see any when you are deer hunting?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 6, 2006)

was over there on the 1st open hunt.well the spot i found i see about 30 or 40 turkeys every morning. usually there are bout 4 or5 gobblers an bout 10 jakes


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 11, 2006)

LITTLE SOW COUPLE WEEKS AGO WITH THE 22 MAG.SAW 6 TURKEYS TONIGHT BUT NO PIGS.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice hog!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yummy! When will the BBQ be ready?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 27, 2006)

Anybody been back down here over the holidays?
Sue


----------



## diamondback (Dec 28, 2006)

*I went on the 24th*

done some scouting/hog hunting.didnt see any hogs but found some fresh sign and saw 3 deer but couldnt tell what they was.They are doing alot of logging over by the fields on the hwy 37 side.looks like a different place over on that side now.I will have to spend some time over there soon as deer season is over.all that new cut over will have the animals moved to the closest thickets I think.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 29, 2006)

Diamondback, thanks for the update and the insight!
Sue


----------



## Racor (Jan 11, 2007)

Any updated info on this WMA?

I'm headed there this weeked for some hog hunting. Thought I'd see if I could get info on any activity, water levels or some secret tid-bit that might help me start off in the right direction!


----------



## Southbow (Jan 12, 2007)

The swamps are flooded again. Had a sow at 10 yards quartering to me Wednesday afternoon and I was ready to draw on her, but she picked me out before she got broadside. That was the only hog I saw. Not much sign on the edge of the swamps where I looked. It should be better as the water starts receding.

I'm taking my nephew tomorrow to try and get him on a hog. If you see a Green Jeep Cherokee stop and say hello.

chris


----------



## blindhog (Jan 12, 2007)

How does the hog season run at chickasaw?  I thought you could only hunt them during deer season?


----------



## diamondback (Jan 13, 2007)

*hogs*

you can hunt the hogs as long as small game season is in and you have to use small game weapons.We went last monday .Like SB said the swamps are flooded again which should make finding hogs a little easier.My son saw 4 deer including a 130 class 8 point that he had at 50 yards for almost half an hour.we didnt see any hogs but are starting to see some fresh sign.Hope to get out there some next week if the weather co operates.


----------



## blindhog (Jan 13, 2007)

Is a 22mag considered small game weapon?


----------



## Buckfever (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes!! on the 22mag blindhog.....BF


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jan 13, 2007)

so if the wma is open for small game hunting you can hog hunt but you have to use a muzzle loader, bow  or 22, if it is open for hog hunting can you use a different weapon


----------



## johnsali (Jan 13, 2007)

I am new to the Chickasawhatchee WMA.  I am planning on scouting turkey spots over the next few weekends.  Does anyone have any suggestions of where to start?  I have a detailed topo wall map (3' x 4') of the WMA.  Thanks, John


----------



## blindhog (Jan 13, 2007)

You should not waste your time scouting there.  Just wait till the season starts and follow all the other hunters! Ha!

Just ride the roads and look for tracks or sightings.  Those birds will change up by season.


----------



## diamondback (Jan 13, 2007)

*gobblegetter*

yes during the scheduled hog hunts you can use your deer gun but you also have to wear the required orange.


----------



## Racor (Jan 15, 2007)

I hunted near some swamps today and saw very little sign. The day was very still only thing moving was mosiquttos. Ran across some hunters and they saw a boar cross the road in the early am but also had seen much of nothing.

If the weather cools down this weekend I might give it another go.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 18, 2007)

Racor,
It's supposed to be on the "chilly" side, I think...
Sue


----------



## Racor (Jan 19, 2007)

Sue,
This chill is just what I'm looking for!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 21, 2007)

Racor said:


> Sue,
> This chill is just what I'm looking for!



I'm glad these temps are making somebody happy! Besides the propane gas people!  (I know...if it was hot, I'd be fussing, too....can't please us ole maids.)
Seriously, still be careful in the woods, please...Smokey alerted me to a snake on the ramp, this morning, as cold as it was!   
Sue


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jan 23, 2007)

me and my dad are thinking about going over there this weekend, he used to hunt the alot about 15-20 years ago but we have only hunted there once. yall have any advice for a poor little kid who's never killed a hog?    hoping someone can't point me in the right direction  any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jan 26, 2007)

we're going in the morning I'll let yall know how we do, hopefully I'll have some pictures


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 27, 2007)

Gobblergetter said:


> we're going in the morning I'll let yall know how we do, hopefully I'll have some pictures



That would be super!
Sue


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jan 27, 2007)

we didn't see any but we had fun and saw alot of good sign! 

it doesn't take much walking to be swimming out there!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 28, 2007)

Gobblergetter said:


> it doesn't take much walking to be swimming out there!



I read that! Hope you get to go back when the weather is more hospitable!
Sue


----------



## Gobblergetter (Feb 13, 2007)

we went last weekend and I got one 

lots of good sign and the water seemed to be down..might be going back this weekend


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 13, 2007)

im headed there thursday and probably sunday, maybe ill run into ya GG


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 13, 2007)

CP,
Heard there was bad weather in Worth. Hope you and yours are ok. 
GG, glad you got your piggie!
Sue


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 14, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> CP,
> Heard there was bad weather in Worth. Hope you and yours are ok.
> GG, glad you got your piggie!
> Sue



thanks for the concern. It got nasty in town but all we saw was a little wind and rain at the house!


----------



## Gobblergetter (Feb 14, 2007)

cpowel10 said:


> im headed there thursday and probably sunday, maybe ill run into ya GG



I think I'll be there saturday and maybe monday.



cpowel10 said:


> thanks for the concern. It got nasty in town but all we saw was a little wind and rain at the house!


it got rough here in tifton...a tornado came by the school while I was there, knocked down the scoreboard, took the top off the breeze way, took the roofs off the dug outs and the bleechers were in the middle of the field


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank the Lord you gents and families are safe! (Probably more gray hairs today!)
Been listening to the weather, and the temps are not going to be too high over the weekend.
Sue


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Mar 1, 2007)

Did anybody get to go on the first day of the rifle hunt for hogs?? How was it??


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 23, 2007)

Anybody been hearing anything lately?
Sue


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 29, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> Anybody been hearing anything lately?
> Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 14, 2007)

Anybody been checking it out lately? Has it been getting any rain? Some of southwest GA has, but we still need more.
Sue


----------



## Timberdawg (Sep 5, 2007)

Got drawn for the quota hunt end of Nov.  Have never been deer hunting there before, spent some time there during turkey season.  Can I go scout whenever I get ready?


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 7, 2007)

Timberdawg said:


> Got drawn for the quota hunt end of Nov.  Have never been deer hunting there before, spent some time there during turkey season.  Can I go scout whenever I get ready?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ME TOO !!!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 7, 2007)

TD & AB,
Aw right!!!! 
Sue


----------

